# Lesson - Part 2 Adding some "Blues" sounds to your pentatonic bag



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey folks,

I have just uploaded the second part of my series on adding notes to pentatonic scales. Have a look and let me know of any comments.

http://sixstringobsession.blogspot.com/2011/09/pentatonic-spice-adding-blues-sounds-to.html

Cheers!


----------

